# A friend said, "Take it all".



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

So I did.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

And I did some more.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

So far, other than SR passenger cars, if you want it make an offer.

Will post in classifies later.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

can't beat that deal


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a project for ya. I'm told the "wheels" are in the box.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Switcher of unknown origin and a SR steamer made in Yugoslavia.

I'm going to see what I can do with these.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Already had this set. Pancake motors. Project...

The SR boxcars I'll keep.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

What made me go get the whole mess. And there's a hopper kit with that road name too.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> Switcher of unknown origin and a SR steamer made in Yugoslavia.
> 
> I'm going to see what I can do with these.
> 
> View attachment 561810


That switcher sure looks like an Athearn…..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Stumpy, what are those short gray cars in the third photo?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Nice! I'm supposed to stop buying, but my son and I would really like a nice steam engine. I'll keep an eye on the for sale area should you decide to sell any at a good deal. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> That switcher sure looks like an Athearn…..


Yes definitely is.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So what are you thinking for the box of big boy ?? I do like puzzles lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

IronManStark said:


> So what are you thinking for the box of big boy ?? I do like puzzles lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, I was thinking the same thing!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

The (4) grey boxcars, if you will, are Walthers Work Train cars....just to give you an idea what it is. Looks like they're missing some pieces/parts which shouldn't be too much of an issue if you have a decent scrap box tucked away.....

Amtrak F7 diesels appear to be Athearn - can see the white(ish) motor mounts in the fuel tank.

B&O PB is Athearn, appears to be older vintage.

Rest appears a mix of mostly LifeLike/Bachman/Tyco with possibly some Athearn mixed in.


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks like a lifetime of fun to me. Nice catch!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That is one helluva friend!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The Burlington boxcar is definitely Tyco and is part of an automatic unloading set available in the 70's. I received that as a Christmas gift one year along with the pipe-pusher set.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Stumpy, what are those short gray cars in the third photo?


MoW cars. First I've seen a MoW car with a bay window.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

IronManStark said:


> So what are you thinking for the box of big boy ?? I do like puzzles lol


I have no idea. And puzzle it would be. 

All of the drive wheels and the pilot and trailing trucks were in the "wheels" box. In another box there was there was one of those parts organizer cabinets where I found the rest of it, best I can tell.

It's a Rivarossi.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> The Burlington boxcar is definitely Tyco and is part of an automatic unloading set available in the 70's.


How does it work?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

*I*IRC, there are contacts on the side of the car that contact another set of contacts on the unloading ramp when the train is stopped and the car is properly aligned with these contacts.

A pushbutton switch is used to actuate the mechanism and it pushes the included crates out onto the platform one at a time. The crates load from a hatch that opens on the roof.

Check this out:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I've seen the pushbutton and the platform in one of the boxes of miscellany.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want a project, then here it is.

I have not found a cab.

Pay for shipping and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Next project(s).

Same deal as above.

The Santa Fe is Lionel. No wheels for the front truck.

All the B&O stuff... well, you can see.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

And, if you want the B&O antiques, these will be in the box too.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

All that's left is the unassembled Rivarossi Big Boy (see post #24) and these.

The street cars are not powered. The wheels are silver "plated" plastic. IOW, static models. 

Some of the decals (actually stickers) are missing from the Plasticville kits. Otherwise they're all there.

If you want it say so and I'll put it on the Pony Express, gratis.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Just shipping for the big boy? If so I'll take it

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

vette-kid said:


> Just shipping for the big boy? If so I'll take it


You got it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Streetcars are spoken for.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Old West building kits are spoken for.


----------

